# Check this massive frog out!!!!!



## Fish Friend (Sep 10, 2005)

:mrgreen: Hi all,
just looking out of the window this morning..and suddenly..this great big fat frog leaped out onto the patio..ive never seen one so big before!!! hope you like it :mrgreen:


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

awwww....but uh, is it eating a worm of something?!?!


----------



## Fish Friend (Sep 10, 2005)

where abouts do you mean? that white slimy thing? because i have no idea what it is..any frog experts around here !!??!!


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

Wow great picture. I have no idea what it is though.


Fishfriend, where's that in your avatar? did you take that picture?


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

My tree frog does that every once in awhile. I dont know if they eat their slime coat or what. But I never see anything in the tank like that but yet is looks like somthing their own body creates. Im not sure what it is though.


----------



## Lara (Sep 4, 2005)

Cool pic, I LOVE frogs, haven't seen one since I moved to the city. Used to have them all over the windows when I was a kid, not that big though! Looks like he's eating a worm or similar to me


----------



## Fish Friend (Sep 10, 2005)

hehe...shev-nope. i didnt take that i just thought it looked cool and wen with my sig


----------



## dan20rhino (Oct 2, 2005)

Probably just a common pond frog? We dont get a great variety of frog species in UK.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

That's a nice froggy! Thanks for sharing :-D


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

We used to have huge toads at my uncle's house. They would get to be about 6 inches long sitting. They're pretty cool  Nice pic.


----------



## Fish Friend (Sep 10, 2005)

cheers guys..sounds great mlefev


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

must.....poke...the frog *poke poke* to fat...for its own good.....


----------



## 2complicated (Aug 25, 2005)

its a toad


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

dang, thats a big frog! LOL


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

it looks like a wood frog to me. Definately NOT a toad. I don't know if its common in the UK or not though so who knows what species it is.


----------

